

The Myth of the Rational Voter: Why Democracies Choose Bad Policies - Herring
http://cato.org/pubs/pas/pa594.pdf

======
thomaspaine
[http://www.amazon.com/Myth-Rational-Voter-Democracies-
Polici...](http://www.amazon.com/Myth-Rational-Voter-Democracies-
Policies/dp/0691138737/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1222981403&sr=8-1)
One of my favorite books. Helps to know a bit of public choice theory.

------
alecco
Cato Institute... Smart people you have to be very careful not to let them
rationalize you into their particular view of world policy.

